# Audio newbie needs some home theatre help!!



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Okay, so I am embarrassed to say this, but I am completely ignorant when it comes to the audio end of electronic. I am 23 and I am looking to upgrade to a more “professional and adult” audio system from the hunk of **** I have from college. Just to give you all a break down on what I am working with, I have a “mixed surround sound system” consisting of a Pioneer receiver, pioneer rear channels and center, and club speakers as the front left and right channels (from when I used to do club promotions). I use it more for theater/movies than for music as it is paired with a Samsung 60in LCD. I have been looking to upgrade for a while but am completely in the dark. The TV was just purchased in the last 4 months and is this year’s model, so my receiver does not fully work correctly with my system as it is quite a bit old. I have gone to mostly big box chains to look at complete box systems, but have run into the problem of most of the staff not being knowledgeable at all. I am looking to try to stay under $2000 for a complete 5.1 surround system. I came across this site in my quest for audio knowledge and would like to know if anyone can use their in-depth knowledge of audio to help me get the most for my dollar. I live in Tempe Arizona and there are not too many audio boutiques that I have to choose from so I am kind of limited to the big box chains. Any advice is welcome from anyone, like I said I am new to this and trying to make the next step in a serious system upgrade.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey drios welcome to the shack!!:T

You can start by looking at the SVS set up 
http://www.svsound.com/products-spks-scs01.cfm


a lot of people here like the Onkyo 805 receiver

http://www.onecall.com/ProductDetails.aspx?id=87135


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

:wave: drios,

Welcome to HTShack, here you will find good people with a lot of experience that will help you along the way to great Audio.

I would advise staying away from HTiB set-ups. You'll get more bang for your $$$ w/ seperates. For your bugget you could get a future proof receiver and a awesome 5.1 speaker system.

SVSound.com is a great place to start for speakers and subwoofers.
*SBS-01 *packages (5.1) for $999 
*SBS-01 *packages (7.1) for $1,175

All the best,
hyghwayman


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack drios, 
As has been mentioned above the SVS package seems to be a great buy they just cant do anything wrong when it comes to building there subs and their new line of speakers really seem to fit the bill.
Onkyo is also another company that right now is breaking the under $1000 barrier with receivers that have great bang for buck. The TX SR805 and 875 have raised the bar.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

First, let me say, Welcome to the Shack!

As has been mentioned, SVS is an excellent choice. I'd also recommend Aperion Intimus 532 along with an Onkyo TX-SR805 though it would be a bit over budget. Or the Onkyo TX-SR605 would get you under budget.

There are many other excellent options out there for a $2000 budget, so take your time, ask lots of questions, and do not let yourself feel pressured or get in a rush to purchase.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow, thanks everyone, already geting more usefull nformation than I have gotten from anywhere else. Now what are the recommendations on what kind of set up, 5.1 vs 6.1 vs 7.1? I was always told by other people that the Onkyo receivers where no too good, but I can no longer listen to the best buy geeks anymore. I was taking a look at the Intimus 532 Concert speaker set up and loved it, but i noticed that the center speaker isn't the usualy eongated one that I'm used to seeing. Is there a benefit from having a standard bookshelf speaker over the long center speaker?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Start with 5.1, as you get more money and space, buy a second sub, then 2 more speakers for a 7.2 setup.

There is a benefit to having matching speakers across your front 3 positions, if not all the way around the room. With sounds that pan from one speaker to another, it eliminates timbre changes which can make the pan jarring.

The deals have dried up lately, but you can also check out the JBL Studio Series refurbs on ebay.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

drios said:


> ... Now what are the recommendations on what kind of set up, 5.1 vs 6.1 vs 7.1? ...


This will depend on your room size and placement ... if you can post a sketch of your room to have a better idea it will help a lot :yes::yes:



> ... I can no longer listen to the best buy geeks anymore. I was taking a look at the Intimus 532 Concert speaker set up and loved it, but i noticed that the center speaker isn't the usualy eongated one that I'm used to seeing. Is there a benefit from having a standard bookshelf speaker over the long center speaker?


Your best option is to find the information online, sometimes they don't know anything :whistling:

About the vertical vs horizontal position of the center speakers, there is a discussion here about it.

I saw the specification of the Intimus 532 ... I suggest you to get speakers with a better response than 80Hz, usually most are from 40Hz/ 45Hz to 20Khz and specially the sensitivity, 88db is good but above 90db is better .... just my opinion :whistling:

Oh, and Welcome to the forum :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You dont need to get 7.1 right away but make suer the receiver supports it for the future. If you plane to go HD BluRay DVDs then the 7.1 comes into play alot more as the new audio formats like DTS Mater audio is often 7.1


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Welcome to the hobby!

There are some pretty good options out there for speakers online (av123, Axiom and ascend to name some of the more oft mentioned.) Subwoofers from SVS (as mentioned, av123, Axiom and Hsu.

Relative to a receiver, take a look at ecost and search on "Denon". a 1908, 2308 or 2808 might do pretty well for you. ecost is an authorized Denon etailer that sells the gear Denon refurbishes. Excellent savings. You might also check Harman Kardan and Onkyo for their on-line B-stock stores.

Great opportunities out there for bargains.


----------

